
Ask HN: A Community Based Volunteer Developers Network? - moshiasri
Hello every one,
Is there a community or a forum where volunteer developers can help develop websites for some charity or non profit. I dont want any money, all i want to do is help.I am a front end developer.(Apart From MDN)
======
nnn1234
We built a platform just for people like yourself.

Please check out www.Crowdraising.co

If you would like to donate your time,please reach out to
maxim@crowdraising.co and naveen@crowdraising.co

------
brudgers
There's Agile Ventures:
[http://www.agileventures.org/](http://www.agileventures.org/)

